# EPA's RRP webinar by Benjamin Moore. You better sign up for this one.



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

https://www2.gotomeeting.com/register/908869787


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I got that message as well. Since I already took the class, I do not think I will sign up though. We will see. I am glad to see them trying to get the word out about the RRP rule.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

They are the first ones outside of our forums that have even said anything about it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Actually, one of my reps gave me info on how to attend for half price last week. This stuff gets discussed offline too! :jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Actually, one of my reps gave me info on how to attend for half price last week. This stuff gets discussed offline too! :jester:


I'm pretty sure it's FREE:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's FREE:whistling2:


Certification is free? Man, have I been misinformed on this whole thing.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We are talking about the webinar & it is free


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> We are talking about the webinar & it is free


The webinar link states that it is about the epa lead regulations and the cert requirements, which are not free.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We have a PDCA training @ our Sun Coast chapter on 2-25. The cost is $235 plus the EPA cost of $550. What a rip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Webinar is free

Certification is 3 bills I believe. 

What kind of discount did you find Scott?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sent my checks in Today


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Webinar is free
> 
> Certification is 3 bills I believe.
> 
> What kind of discount did you find Scott?


One of my reps alerted me last week that his manufacturer is offering to pay half for each attendee, but the business certification ($300 I believe) is on us. They only have 36 seats and its in march.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Why is your $300 and in Florida $550???


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Why is your $300 and in Florida $550???


I dont know. I think there is a state component that may cause variance. But heck, you guys get to work outside more of the year then we do, so you should have to pay more. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats a fair trade off


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Are we talking cost of EPA registration or the class?? Our class is $235 plus the $550 so that they no who to keep an eye on when someone wants to sue me.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Are we talking cost of EPA registration or the class?? Our class is $235 plus the $550 so that they no who to keep an eye on when someone wants to sue me.


My understanding, and its not entirely clear because I have not registered yet, is that for the class I must pay per attendee (which the manufacturer will pay half of) and the business certification from the epa is $300, which I must pay in full. Thats my understanding of it at this point.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah someone else had stated that is the ones that are getting certified that are going to be the first to be messed with, the only ones that they know of, it isn't until kids start getting sick that others are going to come onto the radar. 

Where is there a place you can go to check to see the areas around you that were built pre 78? Anyone know? I think Zillow, but haven't tried that yet. I would like to get a printout or even a downloadable deal to know the ages of homes around here.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The only variance is the training, as it is held by third parties.
The Certified Firm fee of $550 for Lead Activities such as Abatement and Inspection *and* Certified Renovator combined. 

The Certified Firm fee for a "Renovator" is $300, that is no Abatement or Inspection.

If you are doing the Lead Activities, the XRF machine required is several thousand dollars and there is much more training and education required.

More here


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Do you think they are going to assign an epa agent to follow Atlas Paint and Coatings or Integrity Finishes to verify what you are working on? I tend to doubt it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Chris,what is the difference between Lead Based Paint Activities Certification $550 & Renovation Firm Certification $300???????????????


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Are we talking cost of EPA registration or the class?? Our class is $235 plus the $550 so that they no who to keep an eye on when someone wants to sue me.


The 300/550 is to register with the EPA, that is all. So when little Susy gets lead poisoning from Chinese toye in 2-3 years, they can come back and show you disturbed lead.



vermontpainter said:


> My understanding, and its not entirely clear because I have not registered yet, is that for the class I must pay per attendee (which the manufacturer will pay half of) and the business certification from the epa is $300, which I must pay in full. Thats my understanding of it at this point.


Correct, the EPA Firm Certification is taking 90 days to process. You do not have to wait for the training class.



nEighter said:


> Yeah someone else had stated that is the ones that are getting certified that are going to be the first to be messed with, the only ones that they know of, it isn't until kids start getting sick that others are going to come onto the radar.
> 
> Where is there a place you can go to check to see the areas around you that were built pre 78? Anyone know? I think Zillow, but haven't tried that yet. I would like to get a printout or even a downloadable deal to know the ages of homes around here.


You can look here to see lead cases. You could use Google Earth, it has a time line slider where you can go back to 1978 and see houses. Not all areas are in though.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Where is there a place you can go to check to see the areas around you that were built pre 78? Anyone know? I think Zillow, but haven't tried that yet. I would like to get a printout or even a downloadable deal to know the ages of homes around here.


I am curious as to how this would be beneficial information to have.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Chris,what is the difference between Lead Based Paint Activities Certification $550 & Renovation Firm Certification $300???????????????


The Lead Based paint Activities include Abatement and Assessing.
You only need the Renovation to do repaints. 

As a Certified Renovator, you can do RRP, simple lead test (or not and assume lead) and have to document and follow RRP Rules.

As Lead Based Activities Firm, you can do the expensive (avg $300-500) assessment with the XRF Machine to rule out lead and do Abatement. This requires extra training and experience.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I better go grab my check! I'm glad it doesn't get picked up until morning!!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I am curious as to how this would be beneficial information to have.


I would want to know if a home was pre-78 before I even went on the bid. Knowing how many homes are in your area could help you to make the decision to get certified or not.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> You can look here to see lead cases. You could use Google Earth, it has a time line slider where you can go back to 1978 and see houses. Not all areas are in though.


My state is not an option on that site. I guess I am really podunk.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You and me both!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> I would want to know if a home was pre-78 before I even went on the bid. Knowing how many homes are in your area could help you to make the decision to get certified or not.


I guess in theory, I can see the reasoning. From a practical standpoint, I think it would be a cumbersome consideration. I am sure there is some regional variance, but in my market it is ridiculously easy to determine pre 78 or not. Its never a close call. Like, was it '77 or '81. It was either 1890 or 1990. Give or take a decade. 

I have revealed on other forums my prescient abilities, and I have already run through my head the way the initial phone call would go if many of us had a database revealing the date that homes were built. Interested?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> My state is not an option on that site. I guess I am really podunk.


:yes::yes: I'll have a triple venti vanilla podunk, no whip.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I guess in theory, I can see the reasoning. From a practical standpoint, I think it would be a cumbersome consideration. I am sure there is some regional variance, but in my market it is ridiculously easy to determine pre 78 or not. Its never a close call. Like, was it '77 or '81. It was either 1890 or 1990. Give or take a decade.
> 
> I have revealed on other forums my prescient abilities, and I have already run through my head the way the initial phone call would go if many of us had a database revealing the date that homes were built. Interested?


Always interested in your "prescient abilities"
Go start an new thread!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> Always interested in your "prescient abilities"
> Go start an new thread!


Too much work for tangential content. Some things are probably best not run through the keyboard.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ah understand Scott. Round MY IMEDIATE area there are lots and lots of 50's 60's 70's homes, and right next to them is a 3/4 million dollar home that is 4 yrs old :blink:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Just say NO


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I've been through the class now, and because much of my work is in old homes, heck, a "78 is pretty new around here- I am forced to get into this thing. 
Who likes to paint on 6 mil plastic, raise their hand!

Now that I've popped for the class, and will cough up another 3 hunnies for the right to do this, I guess I need to buy a hepa vac, and one of those little air monitor things to know if I need to buy and wear a disposable moon suit. (at what- $50 a pop?) 

Anyone else actually moving forward with this?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is an interesting blog by a remodeler documenting his use of Lead safe practices.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Chris- that was good.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> Anyone else actually moving forward with this?


Still waiting to talk to someone at my state's (NY) epa/environmental conservation agencies who actually can answer a question or two about our state-specific changes. I really don't want to get certified ($) and then have to get re-certified (more $) for the state.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Moved this to tools- better fithttp://www.painttalk.com/Fien 9-20-24


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

y.painting said:


> Still waiting to talk to someone at my state's (NY) epa/environmental conservation agencies who actually can answer a question or two about our state-specific changes. I really don't want to get certified ($) and then have to get re-certified (more $) for the state.


This is exactly what I am wanting to know as well. My state is one of those that will do its own enforcement, and several cities have additional codes and permits you must obtain as well.

I put a call into one of the training centers, which is also the health department from a city who is on with their own rules. I am not paying anything till I find out more info.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Around here the course can run from $150 to $300. If a company does not intend to work in a has that has lead do we still have to get certified?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

y.painting said:


> Still waiting to talk to someone at my state's (NY) epa/environmental conservation agencies who actually can answer a question or two about our state-specific changes. I really don't want to get certified ($) and then have to get re-certified (more $) for the state.


Some states are adopting the EPA Rules and running the program themselves, for a list click here, you may want to check your state DEQ dept as well. I talked to the person in charge of our state program (yet to be enacted) and he "assured" me that the Firm Certification fee and Certified Renovator training issued by the EPA would be honored by the state. The states do not get any funding from the EPA to administer the "EPA Program", but if they take it over, they get the funding (fees paid by us) to manage state enforcement.



Bighead said:


> Around here the course can run from $150 to $300. If a company does not intend to work in a has that has lead do we still have to get certified?


No, you do not have to be certified. You cannot enter into a contract on "target housing" (pre 1978) if you are not certified though, unless it has been tested lead free from a certified inspector ($500-800 fee).

Just a reminder, the training can range from 150-300, Firm Certification is another 300, and should have already been turned in if you plan to be compliant by April 22.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I am going to call and check tomorrow. There is a place in Lenexa that offers a class. I need to call Brock in Witchita and talk to him about what all we need to do. He has spoken with some high ups for the state. I will report back when I get it figured out. I actually missed this webinar . Anyone see it? If so please post a link.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Just a reminder, the training can range from 150-300, Firm Certification is another 300, and should have already been turned in if you plan to be compliant by April 22.


 I just got off the phone with a nice lady who is in charge of the training. She told me that I would have to get cert myself and my firm. Also the state is handling enforcement here, and I asked how they planned on doing so. She said it would most likely be when building permits are issued. 

She also said there would be a hotline so you could report when someone is working without cert. SO maybe this will kill off some of these shade tree painters/re modelers that are undercutting our business.


----------



## Rooster319 (Feb 15, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I just got off the phone with a nice lady who is in charge of the training. She told me that I would have to get cert myself and my firm. Also the state is handling enforcement here, and I asked how they planned on doing so. She said it would most likely be when building permits are issued.
> 
> She also said there would be a hotline so you could report when someone is working without cert. SO maybe this will kill off some of these shade tree painters/re modelers that are undercutting our business.



Don't you think there are not Attorney firms waiting for this? Watch for the ads on TV. Most to all enforcement will come through complaints.Some legit Contractors are looking at this in their favor and will not hesitate to use. EPA or State will just contact the Contractor named in the complaint for documentation and those who have it are ok. Those who don't $32,000.00 is listed in the rule.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

First of all attorneys aren't gonna go after these guys who are working dirt cheap, with no insurance. I will be one of those contractors reporting these people, but with that said there is an old saying where I am from, you can't get blood from a turnip.

I hope it helps to weed out the ones out there undercutting the legitimate business', I guess we will see. My state is broke, and I read this morning in the paper they are laying off 3000 state employees to try and balance the budget, so I hope the money for enforcement is coming from the feds.


----------



## Rooster319 (Feb 15, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> First of all attorneys aren't gonna go after these guys who are working dirt cheap, with no insurance. I will be one of those contractors reporting these people, but with that said there is an old saying where I am from, you can't get blood from a turnip.
> 
> I hope it helps to weed out the ones out there undercutting the legitimate business', I guess we will see. My state is broke, and I read this morning in the paper they are laying off 3000 state employees to try and balance the budget, so I hope the money for enforcement is coming from the feds.


I was inplying along the lines of the legit Contractors blowing off this rule.
I agree about the unlicensed folks.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just completed the RRP Today 8 hours & an 88 on the test!!!!! PIA. Buy lots of poly & test kits...


----------



## Rooster319 (Feb 15, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Just completed the RRP Today 8 hours & an 88 on the test!!!!! PIA. Buy lots of poly & test kits...



Congrats! Good score.
You're now legit. :thumbsup:


----------

